# Corallife hang on the back skimmer?



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

I am thinking of purchasing a Corallife h.o.b. skimmer. Has anyone here ever use one? Seems like a great skimmer for the price.


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

for what you pay for that skimmer get a vortex skimmer at jl just under 200 much better skimmer for the price i had a coralife skimmer I didnt find them that good


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

I have it and I do not recommend it. It's super finicky
I battle micro bubbles constantly and it only works well when it's mostly out of the water which is very difficult to achieve.


----------



## g_dawg (Apr 27, 2010)

Do not buy I had one and had non stop problems floods ect 
Not worth the headache


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay thanks, I will definitly look into that


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

g_dawg said:


> Do not buy I had one and had non stop problems floods ect
> Not worth the headache
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like the sound of flooding, are there any hob application skimmers you would use instead?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*HOB skimmer*



Fishdude said:


> I don't like the sound of flooding, are there any hob application skimmers you would use instead?


I have a Remora skimmer that I used for my 30 gallon. It always worked very well - never a problem. If your tank is approx 30 gallons, I will sell you mine for $50.00(orginal cost $200) as I now have a 100 gallon with a Euroreef skimmer - also very good.

AquaAddict


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

Eshopps skimmers are great


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i was looking at a remora pro or a deytek 600 skimmer wich one would you recomend my coralife skimmers pump wont stop leaking out micro bubbles


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

All HOB skimmers are garbage


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

actualy just got a bubble magus skimmer seems to be working awsome


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

big_bubba_B said:


> actualy just got a bubble magus skimmer seems to be working awsome


Sorry, I should clarify - all HOB skimmers are garbage compared to even the most basic of in-sump skimmers.

I know I'm not adding anything useful to this dialogue, but I would stress that, given the resources and proper planning, people should strongly consider adding even a basic sump set up to their marine systems. Makes life a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Remora Skimmer*



albert_dao said:


> Sorry, I should clarify - all HOB skimmers are garbage compared to even the most basic of in-sump skimmers.
> 
> I know I'm not adding anything useful to this dialogue, but I would stress that, given the resources and proper planning, people should strongly consider adding even a basic sump set up to their marine systems. Makes life a heck of a lot easier.


Hi Again,

My HOB Remora skimmer kept my 30 gallon just as clean as my in sump EuroReef skimmer is keeping clean my 100 gallon.

AquaAddict


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> My HOB Remora skimmer kept my 30 gallon just as clean as my in sump EuroReef skimmer is keeping clean my 100 gallon.
> 
> AquaAddict


Well, many would argue that you are either:

A. comparing apples to oranges

or B. lucky

I use to sell everything from Remoras to Bubble Kings. I have a pretty big sample to measure from, haha.


----------

